# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Wanneer naar huisarts?

## sandraboskma

Ik ben 3 maand geleden gestopt met de nuva ring, omdat we een kinderwens hebben.
Alleen heb ik hierna geen ontrekkingsbloeding gehad en sinsdien ook nog niet ongesteld geweest.
Ik weet dat je de eerste maanden nog moet ontpillen, maar wanneer kun je eventueel een afspraak maken bij de huisarts? pas na een half jaar?
Heb ook al getest als ik zwanger ben, maar dat is (helaas) niet het geval.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Sandra,

Vaak is het heel verschillend wanneer je stopt met een anticonceptie voordat je weer een menstruatie krijgt. Bij sommige is het de volgende maand meteen opgelost, bij andere duurt het een half jaar/jaar. Ik denk dat je huisarts pas stappen wilt ondernemen wanneer je idd na een half jaar nog steeds geen menstruatie hebt, ik heb het idee dat je huisarts zegt dat je nog even moet afwachten omdat het vrij normaal is.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

